# best bait for red claw?



## slowflow (Dec 28, 2008)

;-) Hi all just wondreing what wood be the best bait for redclaw i am planning a trip with the family in feb to wivenhoe and thought we might try for a few any bait suggestion,s would be appreciated.

Cheers slowflow 8)


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

hi we found the best bait at Tinaroo, was a mix of mushed pilchard, cat food pellets and half cooked potato, in a small bait bag. the pilchard made a lot of difference. We fished around the 20 ft mark in old standing timber.

cheers

Mal de mer


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Most vegetables do the job, Half cooked potato (gets the starch out maybe???), Carrot etc all seem to work. And Pilchard oil oozing out would only sweeten the deal


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Just got back from tinaroo, 160 odd keeper redclaw (20-40cm) on a mix of potato, sweet potato, pumpkin and pawpaw over 5 nights. Biggest pain is cooking and cleaning them all 
Might have to try some pilly in the mix next time, didn't get any turtles mal?


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Junglefisher said:


> Just got back from tinaroo, 160 odd keeper redclaw (20-40cm) on a mix of potato, sweet potato, pumpkin and pawpaw over 5 nights. Biggest pain is cooking and cleaning them all
> Might have to try some pilly in the mix next time, didn't get any turtles mal?


G/day Junglefisher......nah we didn't get any turtles. We were using standard traps with the standard (legal size) neck. 
We had red claw for three meals one day, red claw omlette for brekky, red claw sandwiches for lunch, red claw curry for tea.

One of the best camps in Australia.

Cheers

Mal de mer


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

A mate of mine uses dog bones, something with a bit of meat on it, swears by them!


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

red claw ,marron (not sure on spelling) and yabbies. All the same thing but just different names???

kiwipea


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

they grow to different sizes, Yabbies being the babies, up to about 8" red claw get to about a foot. Marron get to humungus and a couple of kilos. A heap of technical differences that no-one cares about.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Visited a property once where they used roo meat, did the trick.


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2007)

Ive had some great success with rockmelon which was the reccommended bait for Callide. The best thing is it is clean.


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Does anyone know whether Redclaw are a year round prospect??? I catch Yabbies and Freshwater Crabs all year round in the little creeks around here but have only ever been to Tinaroo around the STart of December when we usually get a whole lot of Redclaws. Was looking at a trip on the necxt long weekend but don't want to get there and find nothing :shock:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Redclaw are year round at Tinaroo, they just sit at diferent depths at diferent times.
Without giving all my secrets away, first night out I put the pots at a range of depths till I work out where they are sitting / roaming. During the day you will generally only catch a few, but they will be big males. Overnight it is not unusual to get more than 10 in a pot of mixed sizes and sexes. 5m was working for us over the last week but with the recent flooding of the grass beds, they tend to move up into them as they start to rot. I'm sure prevailing winds play a part too, just haven't worked what yet.
Glad to hear you didn't get any turts Mal, Tinaroo is full of them (although not as many as Koombooloomba) and the legal pots will still let babies in unfortunately.
Marron taste a hell of a lot better than redclaw, not too sure about yabbies. Marron also get much bigger. In WA they also get gilgies which are yabby sized, but with small claws. Then there's the spiny crays found all up the east coast, many of which are endangered.


----------



## Dan72 (Jun 1, 2008)

I worked in Emerald in Qld in the winter and had good results at lake Maraboon (fairburn dam) I was told that was the off season,but we did well using dry dog food like meaty bits or something like that, we mixed it with frozen corn on the cob . and any left over veg we had. We were there for 6 weeks and just about lived on red claw.
Dan


----------



## slowflow (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks to all for your great tips on what bait to use . I will let you all know how it goes and what worked best 

Cheers slowflow 8)


----------

